# What is YOUR best body part.



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

No dicks please 

What is the muscle or part that you love to show off or look at. What is your best body part?

Mine would have to be my back, my inner back to be exact.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Traps...then arms...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 23, 2012)

No wait....my back...I'm kinda full of myself.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 23, 2012)

My body


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd say your quads are lacking though hurt.

Lol, j/k


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 24, 2012)

i guess my little ole arms


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 24, 2012)

My favorite, my back. The one that always turns heads, my calfs... I got giant samoan calfs lol so u get an idea... They are just 3 inches smaller then my quads...


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 24, 2012)

Triceps for sure, then delts....gotta get my chest and bis up to par


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Used to be my chest pre injury!  hope it is again soon!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly though my delts and quads are tied for first


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2012)

everything above my waist...lol


----------



## DF (Jul 24, 2012)

Shoulders here.  They grow with very little work.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2012)

I suppose my back....at least it's my favorite. My worst is by far my calves. I rape and pillage them yet the little fuckers have been the same god damn size since I can remember....TINY.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

My calves are great considering I don't train them except when I squat and dead... 

But, the part that I've always been obsessed with making grow? My back. I've always wanted a big nasty freaky barn door back.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chest-although shoulders are a close second.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Just curious why none of you guys have mentioned your PP?

 Just sayin


----------



## Hurt (Jul 24, 2012)

Rowdy said no dicks in the first post!


----------



## Jada (Jul 24, 2012)

Tricep and legs for me.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 24, 2012)

i would have to say probably triceps and then chest.


----------



## SystM (Jul 24, 2012)

Delts and bsvk


----------



## gfunky (Jul 24, 2012)

I would have to say back!


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to say back and shoulders.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2012)

Shoulders by far but hopefully the wheels soon, they need some quality attention..


----------



## Mr P (Jul 24, 2012)

my face and ass


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 24, 2012)

Mr P said:


> my face and ass


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 24, 2012)

I love my back, shoulders & biceps


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 24, 2012)

Shoulders for me...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to agree with Mr P's ass!

Impressed by the wheels in people avatars. Manny, if that's you i'm surprised you didn't say quads. Those look huge.

Zeek going for PP, I knew I had to shoot that down in the first post. Lol.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I have to agree with Mr P's ass!
> 
> Impressed by the wheels in people avatars. Manny, if that's you i'm surprised you didn't say quads. Those look huge.
> 
> Zeek going for PP, I knew I had to shoot that down in the first post. Lol.


yea he's a big rooster now that he is a newly wed lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jenner said:


> everything above my waist...lol



We like everything below your waist 

For me I'm gonna have to agree with Mr P, definitely my sexy fucking face. Lately for the first time ever in my life my favorite body part is my abs. When fall comes and I get fat and blow up again throughout winter it'll probably go back to being my delts and back.


----------



## Jawey (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably Quads for me, Maybe Back? ( Except my fuckin' lats)


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 26, 2012)

Calves then abs .... at the moment. 

It's always been and will always be a work in progress but the overall symmetry is what I like the most about my body.


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

My shoulders for sure. Followed by quads and back. All I used to do was oly lift, so my chest and arms were/are pathetic.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 30, 2012)

Traps maybe? You be the judge...


----------

